# Few 96FS Questions



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

To make a long story short, I have a S&W 22a that I bought a while back that has been a constant disappointment. I want to sell it being as it is a terrible pistol (misfires, literally fell apart several times. I'm ashamed to even say I own it, lol. Love my S&W 66-4 revolver, but the 22a is just horrid) ,I already have two other pistols and a rifle chambered for the .22, but being as I am not of legal age in my residing state I need my father to do this for me. I just got him to agree to sell it at one point or another in the forseeable future (there's no rush), so now I'm working on getting something in place of it.

What I'd like to do is get a Beretta 96FS. Ever since I first saw the 92FS (yes, 92) I have always wanted it. It's reliability, reputation, style etc. all draw me to it. Since I already have P99 in 9mm I thought I'd get a .40, and the 96FS seems like the perfect blend. I have a few questions though that I can't seem to find the answers to on the forums...

1) How much $ is a new 96FS? If anyone knows btw, how much do you think I'll get for a S&W 22a trade-in value (gun is hardy used in almost mint condition, I'm the original owner, have the case/accessories/paperwork etc.)?
2) I have heard the 96FS is rather large gun. My hands aren't small, but they aren't large either. Should I expect any problems in holding a 96FS?
3) Is the 96FS being discontinued or something? I don't see it listed on Beretta's site.
4) What's you're overall summary of this gun? (preferably by people who own/owned it)

That's it. I'm not going to be getting this right away I think as college expenses are at the forefront, but I'm hoping to get it before the end of the year so I want to start gathering info ASAP.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Marcus99 said:


> 1) How much $ is a new 96FS?


www.budsgunshop.com only lists the Inox version, and it's $555 Delivered. Also, check out www.gunbroker.com I'm sure you could find a nice used one, or even some nicely priced new ones on there.
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/30866



Marcus99 said:


> If anyone knows btw, how much do you think I'll get for a S&W 22a trade-in value (gun is hardy used in almost mint condition, I'm the original owner, have the case/accessories/paperwork etc.)?


Again, check out www.gunbroker.com to see what people are getting for them. To be honest with you, I don't think this is a very desirable gun, so you probably won't even get close to what you paid for it new. But, if you don't like it, then you're better off taking the hit and just getting rid of it. It's a used gun, and it's not that good, nor is it that desirable of a gun IMO.



Marcus99 said:


> 2) I have heard the 96FS is rather large gun. My hands aren't small, but they aren't large either. Should I expect any problems in holding a 96FS?


I don't own one, but I have held them. They ARE pretty large guns. Having said that, I have smaller hands for a guy. I loved the feel of the 92/96 series, but the trigger wasn't very comfortable for me in DA. A great gun though, if it's got a good feel for you. Your best bet would be to go to a gun shop and hold one. That's the only way to know if it'll fit your hands or not.



Marcus99 said:


> 3) Is the 96FS being discontinued or something? I don't see it listed on Beretta's site.


The 96 series is listed on their website, but all I see is the Inox version (notice: that goes along with what's available on www.budsgunshop.com...as mentioned above.)



Marcus99 said:


> 4) What's you're overall summary of this gun? (preferably by people who own/owned it)


As I mentioned above, I don't own one of these. Having said this, I do know people that own them. It's an incredibly reliable handgun (just as the 92 series is). IMO, you can't really go wrong with one of these. I would own one right now, if it weren't for the fact that I can barely reach the trigger in DA. I say....if it fits your hands well....get it. I personally don't think you can go wrong with the 92/96 series pistols.

Hope this helps.

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

The 92/96 series is one of the all time great semi-autos. It's reliability is legendary and it is also known to be extremely accurate, thanks partly to the 5" barrel, long sight radius and the fact that the size and weight (all metal) make it a soft shooter resulting in less recoil and more accurate follow-up shots.

I own a 92FS. My hands are on the small side (I wear a small golf glove) but I really like the feel and fit of the gun, even in DA mode. Seriously, I tried alot of guns before deciding on the Beretta and it felt best, big as it is. Fit and feel is such a personal thing, try it on for size before deciding it is too big for you.

If you like the feel/fit of the gun I can promise you will not have any issues with it's accuracy, reliability, ease of take-down for cleaning, resale value etc. It also has an excellent trigger that improves after break-in.

And you got that right, Marcus - The gun is a drop dead good looker.

Great, great gun. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It's a good gun, though not the most ergonomic pistol on the planet. I carried a 92FS/M9 for a year in Afghanistan. It's extremely reliable, and we had no significant durability problems with the hundreds we had in the battalion. These were all 9mms, of course.

It's a big gun. I have smallish hands and can't correctly reach the trigger in DA mode. The safety/decocking dingus is of the old Walther design, and not well-designed for human hands. Trigger pull is normally just so-so - a long and heavy DA pull followed by a fairly creepy SA release. The sights are merely "okay" compared to a lot of more modern pistols.

I'd personally pass on the .40 due to expense and recoil, especially if you're not going to carry this huge gun. I carried a civilian 92FS for a couple of months before I deployed, just to get familiar with the gun. I'm 5'8" and about 180, and that sucker was a PIA to conceal - and I work for a holster company and have access to every type of holster under the sun!


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*96 Fs*

If you are comfortable with the size and can adequately control the gun, the 96 is a star. I carry one CCW and with the Reserve SO. I qualify with it shooting possible each time and have never had it fail. I really like the looks of the 96, but that was not the determining factor, reliability and accuracy were. I had a lot of 92 time with a friends gun (USMC was still using 1911 in the early 70's) and shot it well. I chose the .40 cal S&W as it is the caliber of choice for the SO and I can get rounds at a great deal along with the Wally World WWB stuff. I carry the 155 gr. Federal Hydrashock for defense and use the 135 gr. hydrashok in it at home as I live in an apartment and want it to come apart in the walls if, God forbid, I ever need to use it at home. Modifications to my 96 are Elite II extended mag release and skeletonized hammer, LMS-1441 guide rod laser sight, and Hogue panel style rubber grips (no finger grooves). I don't have Mike's issue with concealment at 6'2", 258# and Galco makes the best harness for shoulder holster winter carry on the market for a guy with a 52" chest and 40" waist, actually the only one I know of to fit my frame. I do use a Don Hume holster on the rig as the Galco I had didn't fit the weapon well and I had to struggle to reholster. Mag carriers are great for 10 round mags, don't work with 11 round mags though. Again, it would make a great aquisition for you, if it fits you. Of the 11 variations of .40 S&W I own, it is my favorite.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you all very much for the information, I feel a lot more confident in this pistol. Of course, I'm going to need to hold it and dry fire it a few times, but bearing any unforseen circumstances I think this is the pistol I want.

Tomorrow I'm going out for breakfast with my father and then we're gonna go to the gun shop and see what he'll give us for the 22a. We aren't gonna sell it right away, I'm gonna see what I ought to be getting for it, but I'm getting a start on the whole process so that's good news!

As for now I'm going to go ahead and make a thread in the S&W section and see what people think I can get for a 22a used while I research this online. I've got a lot of downtime inbetween home and the lake house and being on vacation so I've got time to do this crap, haha.

BTW, I put 130 rounds down range today. 70 of 9mm and 50 of .38. I'm getting a lot better with my S&W revolver, hitting the paper easily within the 5 at 20 yards and it's a 2.5 inch snubby barrel


----------

